# Raising Panels With Saw On Triton 2000



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

One can't adjust the saw blade angle in the Triton 2000 Workcenter. Is there a raised panel jig that could be made to get around this?
Cheers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Peter, whilst I'm no expert on raised panels even though I've made plenty of them on the router table using a vertical rather than a horizontal bit, I really can't see how it could be done on the Triton 2000 saw table which is what I have. Don't you have the router table top for your workcentre?


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaia said:


> One can't adjust the saw blade angle in the Triton 2000 Workcenter. Is there a raised panel jig that could be made to get around this?
> Cheers.


ello again Harry, that was quick  

I have the Triton router table and stand and a Dewalt 625 in it. Looking at You Tubes of raising panels on a tablesaw, saw seems to do the job very quickly. I was thinking a tablesaw blade is more durable that special raised panel cutters. The special router cutters can be quite expensive, compared to a faster more durable saw blade. Or thats how I'm thinking about it 
In my Woodsmith Shop Built Jigs & Fixtures. They feature a raised panel jig that tilts for use with a router table. The jig utilises a common straight bit, not researched yet but think a straight bit is quite a bit cheap than the special panel raising bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just some snapshots of panels made on the table saw and normal router table.

Don't get me wrong I use the table saw also but not for the cove type just not safe.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33162-mlcs-horizontal-router-table-update.html

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Triton Jigs..*



Gaia said:


> One can't adjust the saw blade angle in the Triton 2000 Workcenter. Is there a raised panel jig that could be made to get around this?
> Cheers.



Check this file for some jigs that Triton suggest.

You may be able to adapt the bevel jig.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Check this file for some jigs that Triton suggest.
> 
> You may be able to adapt the bevel jig.


I have the Triton bevel ripping guide. I hadn't thought of using that, not used it for anything yet. Others have used to raise panels

Bevel Ripping guide for raised panels [Archive] - Woodwork Forums
Cheers, enjoy your day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't simply using a vertical bit much easier, and it can be used with a lower power router and there is far less to go wrong. Don't forget that this is coming from a guy who is a great believer in jigs, but only when there isn't a simpler or more effective way to achieve perfect repeatable results.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> just some snapshots of panels made on the table saw and normal router table.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I use the table saw also but not for the cove type just not safe.
> 
> ...


I just noticed this post of yours Bob lower down:

"You must be joking, it can done with just one router bit and it's safe.
And all done with a $30.oo router bit and normal router table.


MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

Just what I've been saying Bob!


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Isn't simply using a vertical bit much easier, and it can be used with a lower power router and there is far less to go wrong. Don't forget that this is coming from a guy who is a great believer in jigs, but only when there isn't a simpler or more effective way to achieve perfect repeatable results.


I have the Triton Workcentre training DVD, the section on using the bevel ripping guide makes no mention of using it to raise panels. Will cut bevels fine but no step round the boarder. Those Katana bits you linked to are a quality brand name. Not checked if can get them at such a good price in the UK. That said the bits are fine for raising panels on kitchen cabinet doors. Would they be suitable for raising more substantial, chunkier raised panels, for interior, exterior house doors, like in the attached image? Just ordered the 2011 Fine Woodworking Archive DVD-ROM (1975 - 2011) for £12.50 on Ebay UK
The Woodsmith DVD was very interesting, this should be too.
Learning.... but very slowly


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Check this file for some jigs that Triton suggest.
> 
> You may be able to adapt the bevel jig.


Thanks James.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Isn't simply using a vertical bit much easier, and it can be used with a lower power router and there is far less to go wrong. Don't forget that this is coming from a guy who is a great believer in jigs, but only when there isn't a simpler or more effective way to achieve perfect repeatable results.


Hi again Harry,
See my other reply further down.
Peter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter,

Just checked your profile, and see that you also have the Triton Router Table.

Why not use a vertical panel raising bit on the router table? No need to use the work centre...

I believe this is one of BJ's many methods.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Peter,
> 
> Just checked your profile, and see that you also have the Triton Router Table.
> 
> ...


OK thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hopefully you're going to show us the results, wort's and all Peter.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Hopefully you're going to show us the results, wort's and all Peter.


Worts an all, cheek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you telling me that I'm the only one who makes mistakes Peter? I'll tell you what, I'm a dab hand at fixing them up or even turning them into features!


----------

